
Amor mundi: The Unbearable Stasis of "Accelerating Change" - microtherion
http://amormundi.blogspot.it/2012/05/unbearable-stasis-of-accelerating.html
======
johnny22
there might be an argument in there, but it's hard to find amidst all the
neoliberal bashing. I'm not necessarily against such bashing, but boy does
ideology show through.

